

The Other Side of the Fence: Working at IBM Cloud - blueboxjesse
https://www.blueboxcloud.com/insight/blog-article/you-work-at-ibm

======
kjs3
_Big Blue has really empowered Blue Box to stay true to who we are and that’s
a huge relief to all of us._

Can't tell you how many times I heard that same line when we got bought by
IBM. You guys got picked up in June? From experience, you're in for a rude
awakening in a couple of months.

P.S. - Yup...the integration team folks are great. They don't stay forever.

